# after upgrade missing /dev/ad2s1d



## acydgod (Jul 17, 2010)

hi,
 I had a second ATA drive mounted from /dev/ad2s1d as a ufs filesystem.  I did a source upgrade from 7.2 to 8 (same instructions I've always done with buildworld, etc). 

Now, after boot, I see no /dev/ad2s1d (only /dev/ad2) in the devices folder and cannot mount the drive. 

When I run bsdlabel on it I get


```
$ bsdlabel /dev/ad2
# /dev/ad2:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  c: 156355584        0    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
```


which I 'think' means the partition exists but the file system does not.  Does anyone know how/if I might recover this drive?  

There is just one partition for the whole disk. 

Thanks


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 17, 2010)

What does [cmd=""]fdisk /dev/ad2[/cmd] give?  Do you not have a /dev/ad2s1 node at all?  Does anything pop up in /dev/ufsid/?

One suggestion, if nothing else works, would be to boot with a 7.2 or 7.3 livefs CD and try to recover from there.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 17, 2010)

This seems to be a common v7 v8 happening, disappearing
devices.  Please search the forum for 
and/or kldload the several geom_bsd.ko, 
geom_label.ko geom_mbr.ko (maybe others) and
for me at least they reappeared.  
...
Greater than 50 percent chance that is the problem.


----------

